
Recreational marijuana is now legal in California - wkoszek
http://www.businessinsider.com/california-legalizes-recreational-marijuana-proposition-64-results-2016-11
======
fgandiya
Cool. I as I was furious checking the polls, I noticed that a lot of referenda
were being voted on.

Besides a lot of approved tax exceMptions and administrative stuff, some
referenda include

* Asking DC to look into becoming it's own state as New Columbia

* Making Alabama a right to work state and Virginia did not

* Legal weed in California, Arizona, Arkansas, Florida, Massachusetts, Montana, Nevada and North Dakota

* Raised minimum wage In Arizona, Colorado and Washington

* Washington wants to limit free speech to individuals and not corporations

* Background checks for purchasing weapons in California and nevada

* No universal health care in Colorado (80% no)

* Florida voted against allowing home owners to use solar to make their own electricity

* Indiana and Kansas voted for the right to fish hunt etc.

* Minnesota removed the power for officials to set their own salary

* Missouri wants voter ID laws

* Nebraska abolishes the death penalty

* Oklahoma makes the death penalty constitutional and let's them use unconstitutional means of execution

* New Jersey disallowed gambling in two more counties

* New Mexico allows the state to deny bail for felons

* Oregon let's universities invest in equities

* South Dakota keeps minimum wage as it is

Seems like weed is legal (to some degree) in lots of states. Also, it seems
like change on the national level will only happen if they ripple through.

I got these from the Google election thingy.i don't know if the US has binding
referendums, so don't if the things I mentioned may or may not happen.

~~~
mhurron
> Nebraska abolishes the death penalty

Nebraska kept the death penalty, or more correctly, reinstated it.

[http://journalstar.com/news/state-and-regional/govt-and-
poli...](http://journalstar.com/news/state-and-regional/govt-and-
politics/nebraska-keeps-death-
penalty/article_1890349e-e7de-586f-a3fa-0b5cec013ef2.html)

The vote was, do you want to repeal the repeal of the death penalty.

~~~
fgandiya
Seems you're right. I guess that update thing isn't super accurate since I saw
"repeal" as the chosen decision.

~~~
mhurron
Yes, they repealed the previous repeal. It was abolished in Nebraska, now it's
back. Reinstate would have kept the previous abolition.

[https://ballotpedia.org/Nebraska_Death_Penalty_Repeal,_Refer...](https://ballotpedia.org/Nebraska_Death_Penalty_Repeal,_Referendum_426_\(2016\))

------
partycoder
Dispensories are not yet licensed to sell to individuals without a card. To do
that they require another type of license, and none of those licenses have
been issued yet.

There is also a maximum amount you can carry at a given time.

This is mentioned in the article as well.

------
hoodoof
It's going to be needed.

------
crmd
State-level marijuana laws may have diminished relevance if Chris Christie
and/or Rudy Guliani assume federal law enforcement and policy roles.

------
justifier
i'm glad, it seemed people were making this about general acceptance, or
tolerance, but this is more importantly an incarceration issue

and i worried negative apathy would play a role.. i'm free of any concerns of
my own being arrested for this so why vote it legal or illegal.. but i'm glad
criminality of cannabis will cease

------
remrem
neat

